# Go Keyboard



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Anybody besides me use Go apps? I have their launcher, Dialer, contacts and keyboard app, I like everything about all of them except the keyboard, its that pad plug in, who in their right mind made those buttons so darn small? I have a Epic so I use the virt keyboard 99% of the time because of the age old slider issues. and the pad plugin is obvious made for smurfs to see it cause I can't even with bifocals. LOL


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

I normally use the stock HTC keyboard - although sometimes I will download Smart Keyboard Pro and use the iPhone keyboard since I really do love their keyboard since the keys are spread apart.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I tried the stock Samsung keyboard, but my typing abilities and the auto correct feature tend to conflict since I can't type and smart phones cant spell 
I'll try the smart keyboard though, and see if its worth it for me. I set God Keyboard back to the phone sty;e and so far as long as I go real real slow I can actually spell a word correctly.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Not sure if the samsung keyboard or Go Keyboard has it, but the stock HTC and the Smart keyboard have a keyboard calibration. I highly recommend you do it. It will help you're typing out tremendously. The calibration tool is buried in the keyboard settings somewhere.

If I remember tonight, I'll get my phone and find exactly where it is for you.


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

I just love the Go Keyboard, and the Themes ! Just amazing!


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Coolfreak said:


> Not sure if the samsung keyboard or Go Keyboard has it, but the stock HTC and the Smart keyboard have a keyboard calibration. I highly recommend you do it. It will help you're typing out tremendously. The calibration tool is buried in the keyboard settings somewhere.
> 
> If I remember tonight, I'll get my phone and find exactly where it is for you.


I haven't seen any calibration setting anywhere, just the horizontal calibration in the settings, I'll dig around though, 
I have found that every darn update turns the stupid swipe back on so I have to bring my finger way high for that to not take over


----------

